# Ffion Lowri 10.6.08 - pics included



## Tezzy

Birth story

Will start from when I stopped texting updates through

12.15  went for a walk
1.00  contractions one min apart and really unbearable, got checked over and wasnt dilating, got very frustrated and kept bouncing on my ball. Was sending Colin shitty text messages lol
1.40 - the nurse ran me a bath and helped me get in but as soon as I did I knew I needed to get out and go to the labour suite. They didnt believe me but checked me over (now 2am) and I was 4cm dilated.
2.00  they rang Colin and took me to delivery suite
2.10  started on gas and air
2.15  Colin arrived
2.20  waters broke
2.25  Ffion arrived into the world weighing a perfect 7lb 7oz

She came out in 2 pathetic pushes from me really all I did was lie on the bed and she did everything else!!!

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_1917.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_1925.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_1933.jpg


----------



## Gabi

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

She is so beautiful !!!!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh shes gorgeous lovely family pics.xx


----------



## Jo

She is so gorgeous hun, congratulations again :hug: xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!! Lovely piccies!!


----------



## sam's mum

She's gorgeous! Congratulations :D Sounds like Colin was lucky to get there in time!! x


----------



## Jules

Congratulations she's gorgeous!


----------



## cupcake

congrats, that was quick, two pushes cant believe it!


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun,she is gorgeous. 

x x x


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations, she lovely


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## ablaze

shes gorge hun! congratulations xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Glad all went so well for u, she is gorgeous! well done xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is beautiful XXX


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations! She is beautiful. Glad you're both ok

xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! What a speedy labour! Absolutely gorgeous pics

xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

cute


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun that was a quick labour hun xx


----------



## greenkat

Congrats - she's beautiful. You look like a really happy family, I can't wait for my LO to arrive.


----------



## ~KACI~

Loving the hair!! Congratulations she's gorgeous x x


----------



## bigbelly2

wow great story

congrats!!

h x


----------



## AquaDementia

yay!! she is a cutie!


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations Tezzy! Look at that mop of hair, she is just beautiful, love that family pic!! :hugs:


----------



## Laura1984

congratulations she is gorgeous!
xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## xXDonnaXx

2 Pushes, :o Congrat's! 

She's lovely, :D


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, shes gorgeous love her hair :D family pics are fab too xxx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats she look adoreable
x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats hun :)


----------



## Newt

congratulations :happy dance:
love the name too


----------



## Margerle

Finally!

Congrats Tezzy :) She's beautiful... love the shock of hair ;)


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats, she's lovely! x


----------



## Stef

Congratulations shes gorgeous

x


----------



## Suz

Congrats Terrie!!!!!! :hugs: She is stunning!


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations - here at last! :pink:


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations tezzy, what a little beauty xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

what a little sweetheart :) gorgouse baby girl to go with your gorgeouse little boy,
congratulations hun :) xxx


----------



## Tilly

Shes gorgeous :) congrats to you all


----------



## goldlion

She's perfect!

What an amazing labour, Terrie! Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Beautiful pics!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations!! Glad that Colin made it there on time! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Serene123

Congrats Tezzy, she is beautiful!


----------



## Carley

She's perfect, how do you pronounce her name?


----------



## sophie

congrats to u all, shes a real beauty.
xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Awwww, she's stunning & you all look so happy!!! 

Little man looks such a proud Big Brother!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

Carley said:


> She's perfect, how do you pronounce her name?


Its pronounce Fee- on L-owe-ree


----------



## Wobbles

2 pushes you moo! lmao

Well done & congratulations again hun x

How you settling down so far?


----------



## carries

awww how cute congrats!


----------



## babe2ooo

awwwww congrats


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! ur princess is beautiful!!
lovely pics!!
well done!! xx


----------



## Tezzy

Wobbles said:


> 2 pushes you moo! lmao
> 
> Well done & congratulations again hun x
> 
> How you settling down so far?


we're all doing great.. :cloud9:


----------



## vicky9207

congrates! lucky u with only 2 pushes grrrrrrrrrrrr :(:(:(:(:( wish mine was like that lmao


----------



## Samantha675

T, she is so lovely. WEll done and congratulations!!!


----------



## CrystalBell

She looks adorable! Well done. just 2 pushes? lucky you...I hope I have an easy labour too.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates x


----------



## Frankie

Shes gorgeous x


----------



## mizzi

awww gorgeous :D


----------



## anamaz

congrats shes adorable


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter. Good thing the OH arrived when he did. Nice easy labour too by the sounds of things. x


----------



## elles28

Congrats shes adorable :cloud9:


----------



## bambikate

Congrats - lovely pics x x


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations and well done. She's beautiful. xx


----------



## wannabmum

Just cn this she gorge congrats!!!

xxx


----------



## Blob

Congrats she is so so gorgeous!!


----------



## KX

Beautiful, congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------

